# New Rigger!!!



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Got a new truck for my landscaping company. its a 01 2500hd, only 35k miles. its a beast, oh and I gotta 8ft plow for it! Its my second day having this truck and I LOVE it.


----------



## 2004Z71CC (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweet Rig !!!!!!  ..........more pics


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

heres one with my trailer.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

heres the plow. putting it in the garage for the summer tomorrow.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I like it you did good my friend, You will like the Curtis. Do you plan on lettering it? My advice is not to if your going to use it for your personal vehicle, but you know opinions are ******** everyones got em and they all stink. I like that model of Chevys they should have kept that style or the previous one.

Jason


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

sweet truck dude


----------



## n1alx (Oct 24, 2003)

Let me ask, how were you able to purchase that truck at 17 years old???

Cash???


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

n1alx said:


> Let me ask, how were you able to purchase that truck at 17 years old???
> 
> Cash???


Take a look at it, its got the cheap base steel wheels on it, doesn't even have the trim on it, as well as the stainless mirrors, the truck is 4 years old which leads me to believe its nothing more than a dressed up work truck and believe it or not, it is possible for a 17 year old to own a truck like this but I chose to move out of mommy and daddy's house and be on my own.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

LOL my parents dont buy me crap, they provide me with a roof to live under and that is IT, hell I pay for my own food, clothes, insurance, car payment, cell phone, etc. You should see the kids at my school who LIVE off their parents and will prolly be dependent on them their whole lives now, their parents buy them hummers and esclades and stupid crap like that, it pisses me off, royaly. I built my business on my own with nothing but my freinds and family supporting me. I paid a fair price for this truck and got a loan for it with a co-sign. And yes it is the base work package, but it is a work truck, and im 17, i dont need a bunch of luxuries, its not like im 60 and cant lean down to crank the window open. And sorry if I still live with "mommy and daddy" but im 17 and dont plan on moving out until im done with college.

anyway i love this truck and I gotta get to work. later.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Mark
I know you were looking at a lot of different trucks from talking with you about the one I was buying and reading some of your posts...Looks like you got a good one there good luck with it..I hope it makes you happy and you achieve all of your goals this year.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> LOL my parents dont buy me crap, they provide me with a roof to live under and that is IT, hell I pay for my own food, clothes, insurance, car payment, cell phone, etc. You should see the kids at my school who LIVE off their parents and will prolly be dependent on them their whole lives now, their parents buy them hummers and esclades and stupid crap like that, it pisses me off, royaly. I built my business on my own with nothing but my freinds and family supporting me. I paid a fair price for this truck and got a loan for it with a co-sign. And yes it is the base work package, but it is a work truck, and im 17, i dont need a bunch of luxuries, its not like im 60 and cant lean down to crank the window open. And sorry if I still live with "mommy and daddy" but im 17 and dont plan on moving out until im done with college.
> 
> anyway i love this truck and I gotta get to work. later.


Mark
Great looking Truck. I love that Red. Looks like that Truck will work well for you. payup Just keep working hard like you have and you will go far.

Regards Mike


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Mark...you knew this was coming! DON'T MISS 2 PAYMENTS!  Nice truck.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> LOL my parents dont buy me crap, they provide me with a roof to live under and that is IT, hell I pay for my own food, clothes, insurance, car payment, cell phone, etc. You should see the kids at my school who LIVE off their parents and will prolly be dependent on them their whole lives now, their parents buy them hummers and esclades and stupid crap like that, it pisses me off, royaly. I built my business on my own with nothing but my freinds and family supporting me. I paid a fair price for this truck and got a loan for it with a co-sign. And yes it is the base work package, but it is a work truck, and im 17, i dont need a bunch of luxuries, its not like im 60 and cant lean down to crank the window open. And sorry if I still live with "mommy and daddy" but im 17 and dont plan on moving out until im done with college.
> 
> anyway i love this truck and I gotta get to work. later.


Mark,

Good looking truck you have there. Looks like it will work for you. Glad you went with a Chevy. :waving:

JP


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Whats under the hood?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

QMVA said:


> Whats under the hood?


I think the only engine you can get with Plow prep package is the 6.0

Mike


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

mark, don't sweat the small talk. it is a good truck and your right why waste money on gadjets you don't need. that truck should were great for a work truck and make you some good money.i leave you with one more piece of advice don't sell yourself short on what you make plowing. snow removal is a EMERGENCY service and you should be paid like it is. we work around the clock and for days on end so just make sure you bring in enough money to pay the bills and keep you happy.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

flykelley said:


> I think the only engine you can get with Plow prep package is the 6.0
> 
> Mike


You can get the plow prep with any motor. It is the bed and cab configuration that kinda decide as to if you can get it or not.

William


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Jesus i'm just givin you sh** I gotta admit that I didn't have that nice of a truck when I was 17.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks guys, I love it. I didnt get home until 10 last night (did a sod job and retaining wall) then I finished building my sides (hopefully i didnt wake anyone up). It looks really sharp with the sides. LOL. but ya its the 6.0 like Mike said. I havent floored it yet, im kinda scared to, I dont wanna mess her up!

anyway, back to class, autoshop next hour and im gonna give her a bath!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> Jesus i'm just givin you sh** I gotta admit that I didn't have that nice of a truck when I was 17.


I hear ya, I just get POed when people say stuff like "oh your mommy and daddy must have gotten you that",
because I work hella hard to get what I have (pay my own truck, insurance, gas, phone, equipment, etc) and the last thing I want is people saying stuff like "must be nice to have parents buy you stuff". You know what I mean. I only tell a few of my customers my age, and you should see their face, they're shocked, but in a good way. LOL. This guy I did the retaining wall for, I told him, and hes like "wow I used to do that when I was 17, but this day and age I would have never thought someone your age would be working like that" (because most kids live off mom and pop).

But hey, I LOVE THIS TRUCK! Its saweeeet.

On saturday I got offered to be a sub for plowing. I dont know if I should take it or not, he has about 5 trucks and he is now subing some jobs out, execpt he wants me to do his resi. But I want to get some of my own commercial accounts first and then maybe work for him. But hey, got like 5 months to get my own accounts!


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Its not the subing part that sucks, its the residential that does. Just gotta figure up what you can afford to get paid as a sub. Sounds like you gotta lot of friggen bills to pay and then try to stay awake during school. I don't mean to intrude but what did you pay for that silverado?


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

It's about time! LoL You've been trying to sell all your old trucks for a while. Glad you made it. Now on to new goals. Good luck.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> On saturday I got offered to be a sub for plowing. I dont know if I should take it or not, he has about 5 trucks and he is now subing some jobs out, execpt he wants me to do his resi. But I want to get some of my own commercial accounts first and then maybe work for him. But hey, got like 5 months to get my own accounts!


Hey Mark,

What type of residential does he want you to do with an 8 footer? Hopefully estates. I use a 7.5 on my residentials and that is cutting it close. I would say try and get some commercial with that 8. Just my .02.

JP


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

well I paid a fair price for the truck, lol. The bank said it was worth 18,200, and I got it for less, and a plow, waranty and other stuff along with it, so its all good!

Ya I know the residentals suck, thats why I dont really want to, I rather get my own accounts so I can pick and choose, however his residentls are about 2 1/2 cars wide and only 2 cars deep.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I didn't think you could get the plow prep package with the Duramax engine......due to weight issues.....I could be wrong...

Derek


nice truck by the way......


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

If I remeber correctly, you can't get the plow prep with the Dmax and a Crew cab setup. All of the wieght on the front end will over do it. Now obviously that hasn't stoped people from doing it. Sorry for hijacking. That is a nice lookin HD. You'll love the 6.0

William


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Choice Mark, I think it was the best truck of the lot you were asking about. Should serve you well. * footers are not an issue for resi unless you're plowing resi in a "planned neighborhood". I plow all Resi with my 8 foot on the Ram. the length of the truck is the issue, not the blade width- and that is only a problem in my "planned neighborhood" houses (which I will be making a bid on the street plowing contract in the next 2 seasons anyway...)
Anyway, Wash her after each storm to get the salt off and plow smart. Figure out a reasonable amount to charge for resi plowing in your area then pickup a couple for the first year to make sure you know how much you can handle with school and all, plus you want to make sur you're covering your expenses- it's less painful to loose $$ on 6 or 8 accounts than 30 in a season because you under estimated.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice Truck Mark!, Enjoy it! I like the plow alot too seeing that it is a curtis  Anyone who reads/posts here on a regular basis knows that mommy and daddy did not hand you the truck, we know that you have been working hard for it for quite a while. As justme said, wash it after every storm, plow smart and go easy on the truck while plowing. That will be a great truck for you, plowing and landscaping. Try not to take on too much snow work your first year, just get enough to cover your expenses and learn alot at the same time. 

Good Luck with the truck, glad to see you finally get a nice truck!


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Nice Truck Mark!, Enjoy it! I like the plow alot too seeing that it is a curtis  Anyone who reads/posts here on a regular basis knows that mommy and daddy did not hand you the truck, we know that you have been working hard for it for quite a while. As justme said, wash it after every storm, plow smart and go easy on the truck while plowing. That will be a great truck for you, plowing and landscaping. Try not to take on too much snow work your first year, just get enough to cover your expenses and learn alot at the same time.
> 
> Good Luck with the truck, glad to see you finally get a nice truck!


For christs sake I was just giving him sh** :angry:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Nice Truck Mark!, Enjoy it! I like the plow alot too seeing that it is a curtis  Anyone who reads/posts here on a regular basis knows that mommy and daddy did not hand you the truck, we know that you have been working hard for it for quite a while. As justme said, wash it after every storm, plow smart and go easy on the truck while plowing. That will be a great truck for you, plowing and landscaping. Try not to take on too much snow work your first year, just get enough to cover your expenses and learn alot at the same time.
> 
> Good Luck with the truck, glad to see you finally get a nice truck!


thanks. I love it. I wash it about 2 times a week at the powerwash place. It gets real dirty from hauling dirt, mulch, grass, etc all the time. the hardest part is keeping the interior clean.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

nice truck, good luck with it


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> For christs sake I was just giving him sh** :angry:


Yes, I know, you already said that, I can read 



blade_masters said:


> Jesus i'm just givin you sh** I gotta admit that I didn't have that nice of a truck when I was 17.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> I hear ya, I just get POed when people say stuff like "oh your mommy and daddy must have gotten you that",
> because I work hella hard to get what I have (pay my own truck, insurance, gas, phone, equipment, etc) and the last thing I want is people saying stuff like "must be nice to have parents buy you stuff". You know what I mean. I only tell a few of my customers my age, and you should see their face, they're shocked, but in a good way. LOL. This guy I did the retaining wall for, I told him, and hes like "wow I used to do that when I was 17, but this day and age I would have never thought someone your age would be working like that" (because most kids live off mom and pop).
> !


You ain't the only one. I get that every damn weeks. For the last 7 years. I have had more people tell me that they thought I was 24 or older. I am only 19. The only think that my parents own is the truck. I got the money sitting here for a dump truck, just can't find a used one I like. Plus have another kubota tractor coming with another equipment trailer. Plus I have a 600m bobcat in about 400 pieces which I have to put back together.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice wheels man!! Glad to see you  final found something after all those headaches!! 

Good luck!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

saturday I got new rims for it. The stock chrome rims, their sweet. they came with super swampers and their 305's, today after school im going to get my tires from the old rims put on, and then before winter get some bf or coopers put on


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Good luck with her Mark. Treat it right and she should treat you right for years. Nice rig.

Buck


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

these were the tires that were on the rims I got. nonetheless, I took em off hand had the tires from the old rims mounted on the new wheels and then once winter comes ill get some better tires.

but hey all four rims for $180. couldnt pass it up


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I liked the way they looked, they really filled up the gap, but they were just way impratical and noisey and need i go on? lol


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

looked sweet with the tires on should have left them on


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

they do look sweet but they were sooo impratical and they were 305's and rubed like a mother


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> they do look sweet but they were sooo impratical and they were 305's and rubed like a mother


Id bet they also cut down on the gas MPG!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Id bet they also cut down on the gas MPG!


Ya know, for some reason I am getting BETTER milage since I put the larger tires on my truck. This is with the speede recalibrated to. Figure that one out.

William


----------



## bigbear01 (Jan 17, 2004)

You get better milage with bigger tires cuz theres more suface area on the tire to impact the ground than with the smaller tires. With the same amount of axle turn, the bigger tires are make less rotations than the small ones to go the same distance. Does that make sense to you guys?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

bigbear01 said:


> You get better milage with bigger tires cuz theres more suface area on the tire to impact the ground than with the smaller tires. With the same amount of axle turn, the bigger tires are make less rotations than the small ones to go the same distance. Does that make sense to you guys?


Yes it makes sence. I was always under the impression that by adding bigger tires you are going to loose milage. The reason being you are adding wieght and there is more overall mass to move. Also by adding the bigger tires, the motor would have to turn more RPM's to get up to speed, thus using more fuel. Now I don't know if having the 4.10's make a difference or not. See why I am alittle confused.


----------



## bigbear01 (Jan 17, 2004)

ctfan said:


> Yes it makes sence. I was always under the impression that by adding bigger tires you are going to loose milage. The reason being you are adding wieght and there is more overall mass to move. Also by adding the bigger tires, the motor would have to turn more RPM's to get up to speed, thus using more fuel. Now I don't know if having the 4.10's make a difference or not. See why I am alittle confused.


I would imagine that more stop and go driving would be worse on miliage but if its more highway type miles and also with 4.10 gears, the tire size to gear ratio might be a good combo to have. There is a point with every engine were the tires are too much for the motor to handle, but as long as the tires stay in that size range that is resonable then you should be able to squeze some mpg out of that motor.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

bigbear01 said:


> You get better milage with bigger tires cuz theres more suface area on the tire to impact the ground than with the smaller tires. With the same amount of axle turn, the bigger tires are make less rotations than the small ones to go the same distance. Does that make sense to you guys?


Wrong answer...skinnier tires= less rubber on the road...meaning less friction on the tires...thus improving mileage... Take two exact trucks...one with big tires...the other with skinny tires. The one with big tires doesn't have as good control, mileage,or traction. The military uses skinny tires for better off road use and mpg...for alot of years. Must be something to the equation. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## bigbear01 (Jan 17, 2004)

ctfan is getting better milage.....what do you think?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Mark
The truck does look sweat with those tires and rims.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> Wrong answer...skinnier tires= less rubber on the road...meaning less friction on the tires...thus improving mileage... Take two exact trucks...one with big tires...the other with skinny tires. The one with big tires doesn't have as good control, mileage,or traction. The military uses skinny tires for better off road use and mpg...for alot of years. Must be something to the equation. My 2 cents worth.


Um, there is a difference between big tires and wide tires. Big meaning tall/large diameter. Wide tires have more friction than skinny tires so the above is true- big/large diameter does not necessarily mean wide so the way it is stated is NOT true.
Traction is not a function of tire width- it is a function of tread pattern and rubber compound. The same tires except for width will offer different traction ONLY based on the surface they are being drivin on. Narrow will preform better in mud and snow (sinks to the bottom where solid surface is), wide preforms better in sand (float) and pavement (more surface area to hold- look at a dragster). The military uses skinnier tires because they travel alot in MUD and the design of the tires (the gravedigger pattern) is a good combination for mud and highway. As well as wide tires generating more heat on highway travel there is the need for interchangability in military vehicles- multiple vehicles sharing the same size and type of tire so a truck that could use a 12 " wide tire would be a difficult thing to share between other trucks and therefore would be refitted with standard (my military designations) tire.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

here is my new trailer to go along with the new truck!!! I love it! Now I can fit all of my landscaping tools (wet saw, drills, shovels, etc) and lawn equipment in one trailer!!!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

heres another pic.... I couldnt even imagine trying to tow this trailer with one of my other trucks, and this truck doesnt even sag with it hooked up... Its saweeet


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice truck Mark, Good luck with it.
Wish I had a trailer like that!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Thats a great lookin trailer Mark. Good luck with your buisness this summer.

William


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks guys. I love it. Now I can have everything all in one. And a rolling billboard, soon!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

dam i had a new truck at 16 its called work


----------



## bigbear01 (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats awesome man, you are deff. going places with that business!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

thank you. I work nonstop and keep getting more business. Right now its hard with school and all, but school is almost out. Plus by working hard now and getting it going, 10years from now, Ill be able to stay in the office and have my crews out there working. Atleast thats my plan.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

heres what the trailer is going to look like by nextweek, hopefully.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

plowing...as in getting plowed?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

yes sir... people were saying i should put snow plowing... but around here, its not like i'd be plowing a feild and they know what I mean by it.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Mark--It really looks nice.You have a nice set up and it will stand out from a lot of other start up business's.Heck with that set-up it looks like you are in you 10th year of business LOL.Good luck this year.Are you graduating this year?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Lux Lawn said:


> Mark--It really looks nice.You have a nice set up and it will stand out from a lot of other start up business's.Heck with that set-up it looks like you are in you 10th year of business LOL.Good luck this year.Are you graduating this year?


Thanks alot.

Nope, only a junior, going to be a senior on the 16th


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Mark if you don't mind me asking what did that set you back? Graphics you posted should look good on that.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

like 5100, then 500 for the tax and plates.

but its the dove tail, heavy duty ramp door, and all the other goodies, execpt the 3/4" plywood!!! oh well the luan will have to do I guess.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks. I really like the trailer. Like you posted you can carry everything with you and if you need it you got it.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

ya thats what I love about it.... like today I had a edging job to do... now before I would have had to load up the bed of the truck with my tools, then drop them off at the site, then go get the supplies then come back and start work... now I just pick up my trailer and go to the landscape store, and the landscape store is literally like 20feet away. Today I bid this job thinking it'd take 8 hours, it only took 3, It would have took 4 prolly if I didnt have the trailer, because I used to waste sooo much time going back and fourth to pick up tools and supplies. Only thing is, alot of the streets around here you can only park on one side, so if you get to a job at like 3 or 4pm, your screwed.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

If your only going to do plowing, I would still put snow plowing, even if people know what you mean, it just sounds better. If you didnt mind snowblowing you could also put "snow removal"


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Mowerpan said:


> If your only going to do plowing, I would still put snow plowing, even if people know what you mean, it just sounds better. If you didnt mind snowblowing you could also put "snow removal"


Be careful with snow removal.... people might consider that removal from the property... Probably the safest would be something like "Snow and Ice Management" if you plan on spreading salt...


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mark,
Everything is looking GREAT!!! One thing that we all know is that you have been working towards this for a long time. Its great to see all the nice equipment you have at your young age and ITS ALL YOURS! Keep it up and take care of the truck. Seems like your doing great!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Frozen001 said:


> Be careful with snow removal.... people might consider that removal from the property... Probably the safest would be something like "Snow and Ice Management" if you plan on spreading salt...


Frozen I have to agree with you, you should not use snow removal. Snow and Ice management is the right slogan IMO.

Regards Mike


----------



## Clean & Green (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey I'm new to this site and I just wanted to say what a sweet truck that is (I have the same thing but older) I'm deffinately not as established as you are but I'm working on it (what can I say I'm still AT LEAST a year behind you as I'm only 16). Oh... and by the way maybe stand on it once cause my 7.4 scared the sh** out of me when I did...haha AND BUY A K&N INTAKE SYSTEM!!! Improve your gas mileage... I went from about 11- 14mpg.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Clean & Green said:


> Hey I'm new to this site and I just wanted to say what a sweet truck that is (I have the same thing but older) I'm deffinately not as established as you are but I'm working on it (what can I say I'm still AT LEAST a year behind you as I'm only 16). Oh... and by the way maybe stand on it once cause my 7.4 scared the sh** out of me when I did...haha AND BUY A K&N INTAKE SYSTEM!!! Improve your gas mileage... I went from about 11- 14mpg.


thanks. I dont "stand on it", I have a few times, I know it has the power, but I dont like to do that because well, I dont like to abuse my trucks, I figure pulling a 20ft trailer and loading it up with heavy debris (mulch, rocks, soil) is enough abuse on the truck, no need for me to make my driving habits abuse it even more. I did put an k&n air filter on it though. Only thing I need to do now is change the fuel filter, and then before snow season I want to change the tranny fluid and diff fluid.
git r dun!


----------



## Clean & Green (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't stand on it regulary my any means I've got 230,000+ on my truck I just hadda do it once... I mean wouldn't you with a 454? I'd be surprised if i take it past 2000 rpm often at all (I don't have a tach...but that would be my guess) I hear you... hauling all that wieght all the time is a strain on the truck but the 1-tons are built to handle it. By that way what tranny do you have in your truck?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

got my trailer lettered. got my side boards up. and got my truck lettered. now after all of this, I need a bigger truck. I saw a 03 f450 sold for 10k at an auto auction, only if I would have known. dont get me wrong, i love my truck, but I need to be able to haul more weight. I need to be able to put 2 pallets of sod in (1 pallet weighs 1ton, and when its wet like this past week, its like 2 tons). Along with more mulch, stones, etc. Oh well, I guess ill wait until march and get a 450 or 4500. 


I just turned 47k miles today.

I want to get a clear bug shield, put "Here comes Mark's" or something like that, in black vinyl on the inside part of it, and then paint the inside red. I think that'd look sharp.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Man Mark, that is a great looking setup! It's good to see that buisness is going well for you. 

William


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Very nice! The best of luck to you!


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks great mark!

How much did the lettering set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Plow King said:


> Looks great mark!
> 
> How much did the lettering set you back if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks

For the truck and trailer it was just under $900. My truck has it on the doors and tailgate. And its on all four sides of the trailer.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Your missing the drivers side front centercap


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

lol. Yeah the train tracks ate it. The train tracks also ate about 4 of the plastic lugs off the driver side rear cap.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

n1alx said:


> Let me ask, how were you able to purchase that truck at 17 years old???
> 
> Cash???


*Haha.. don't EVEN think age has anything to do with it*
I'm 19, moved out at 17, and just paid cash for my baby
2000 V10 SUPERDUTY, 40k miles
Every option but leather baby 

I'm going be buying another one within the next couple months, and yes I will also be paying cash. Only the next one's gonna be a turbo-diesel!

When you're young like me and Mark (Primerland), you've got everything to gain and nothing to loose. Hat's off to ya!


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm 17 also.

I have a 2003 2500HD. Getting a Western 8' Pro on next week!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

im also 17 and have a 1993 ford f-250 i paid cash for when i was 15 years old. i plan on getting a 1999-2004 ford f250 psd for a second plow truck in the next month :redbounce


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> LOL my parents dont buy me crap, they provide me with a roof to live under and that is IT, hell I pay for my own food, clothes, insurance, car payment, cell phone, etc. You should see the kids at my school who LIVE off their parents and will prolly be dependent on them their whole lives now, their parents buy them hummers and esclades and stupid crap like that, it pisses me off, royaly. I built my business on my own with nothing but my freinds and family supporting me. I paid a fair price for this truck and got a loan for it with a co-sign. And yes it is the base work package, but it is a work truck, and im 17, i dont need a bunch of luxuries, its not like im 60 and cant lean down to crank the window open. And sorry if I still live with "mommy and daddy" but im 17 and dont plan on moving out until im done with college.
> 
> anyway i love this truck and I gotta get to work. later.


Hey, Mark thats one badass truck i wish i was able to get something that nice when i was 17. I got my first nice truck when i was 20 and still living with mommy and daddy. Take care of that thing!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

thank you bnc. I do my best to take care of it. I LOVE IT. I put it to work EVERYDAY. today hauled over 3000sq feet of sod with it... 700 at a time though. In september or october im planning on getting new brakes, tires, and changing the diff's fluid and tranny fluid. After that i should be all set to GIT R DUN this winter


----------

